
Linus, His Apology, and Why We Should Support Him - jonobacon
https://www.jonobacon.com/2018/09/16/linus-his-apology-and-why-we-should-support-him/
======
lolive
So he wants to change his assholes rejection process. Fine... As long as he
stays razor-sharp with his idiotic-commits rejection process.

------
berbec
Seems hugged to death to me

[http://web.archive.org/web/20180916230012/https://www.jonoba...](http://web.archive.org/web/20180916230012/https://www.jonobacon.com/2018/09/16/linus-
his-apology-and-why-we-should-support-him/)

------
felicianotech
I'm curious to see how this plays out but happy it's happening.

------
lolive
Did his email account get hacked?

~~~
jonobacon
Nope. This is real.

------
reedling
yet another article telling me "why i should do x"

~~~
bmpafa
Isn't that most of opinion journalism, period, since forever?

